# WWW(What Women Want)



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

so there you have it folks..stop training,only 1% want men who workout


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

Gawdam women are greedy and dumb


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> so there you have it folks..stop training,only 1% want men who workout



I have been noobs this  for years... You want women to like your body. Be skinny have some abs. That's it.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> so there you have it folks..stop training,only 1% want men who workout


This is what happens when you let women think for themselves... Stupid fucking answers that have no relation to the real world.

I love women there funny


----------



## cdan19 (Jul 6, 2013)

In others.... money and a free ride.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

women don't got a fuking clue what they want.....period....and it changes all the time


----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2013)

we should all turn gay to teach them a lesson

purely to teach them a lesson of course


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

ive threatened it plenty of times


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

lol women are funny creatures..what they want and what they end up with is completely opposite most of the times..


----------



## Bowden (Jul 6, 2013)

Many women think for some reason that they are entitled to be supported by men.

They get married and then the perspective on their end is that the money they make is their money to spend on what they want and the mans money is the money that pays the bills.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2013)

idk, I was the higher earner throughout my twenties (owned my first house..a huge multifam by the time I was 21 and built that investment up) 

and am on the same income line as the sig other right now 
I also invested in him by paying off his debt ..so it didn't suck us both down and helped him through college, he paid via his gi bill but I tried to make his schedule easy and helped him wherever I could with his studies.

not gonna lie, it would have been super sweet if I had had a sugar daddy but I fended for myself just fine.

I think women just want a guy that can stand on his own. I don't want to be anyone's bank account or a grown man's mommy.
and the same as guy's want...a sig other that takes care of themselves physically.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2013)

oh, and I wanna add...I can't stand a dude thats up my ass all the time

have a fuckin hobby that doesn't include me pls


----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2013)

^negged


----------



## Swfl (Jul 6, 2013)

My wife's the same way I can't get up her ass for nothing


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

all you need is confidence..i'd say this is the main trait that impress women..other stuff are secondary


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

and huge cock


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

confident cock better


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

^^^well said


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

^^thx


----------



## M-Way (Jul 6, 2013)

It's indifineable what women want. Look at KOS, you couldn't work out what he could pull from a picture. Also you couldn't replicate his twists, mannerisms etc. A BIG plus is looking like the woman facially. That is spooky, supposed to a trust thing with doppelgangers.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

oh I just had to be the xample!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

M-Way said:


> It's indifineable what women want. Look at KOS, you couldn't work out what he could pull from a picture. Also you couldn't replicate his twists, mannerisms etc. A BIG plus is looking like the woman facially. That is spooky, supposed to a trust thing with doppelgangers.



what about azza?


----------



## M-Way (Jul 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh I just had to be the xample!


  You're a good example of the indefinable. Plenty of women probably think you're revolting, but the point is could you quantify your essential ingedients?


----------



## M-Way (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> what about azza?


  Simple threats and blackmail.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Simple threats and blackmail.



or kidnapping


----------



## M-Way (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> or kidnapping


  'It puts the lotion on or it gets the defibulator [SP]'


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2013)

My wife says intelligence, strong leadership, being responsible including having a job and being a gentleman that makes her feel special are some of her top traits she likes in men, however she said physical attraction is important because she wouldn't ever start a relationship without that first.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

wait..she told me the same thing


----------



## cdan19 (Jul 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> oh, and I wanna add...I can't stand a dude thats up my ass all the time
> 
> have a fuckin hobby that doesn't include me pls



You are the exception to the rule Ms. Sheri, and by the by, I've Been up yours several times girl, thx. Feel free to add to the pic's via  PM, lol your ok for a chick. My wife competed figure but trained separate diff gym and all it's always best to come together and not attach.


----------



## cdan19 (Jul 6, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ^negged


 Don't think your getting any takers on that, Sheri is exactly what you want, self sufficient , self supporting, gives you space and Freakin hot aSz body to lay wit.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2013)

^climbing up her butt hole


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 6, 2013)

Do women still like hair? If so, I'm fucked...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2013)

the plastic surgeon on that show was way hotter. the dr dude has a pointy nose and no lips.


----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2013)

azza moving house


----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2013)

azzas saving up......


----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> Do women still like hair? If so, I'm fucked...




I've liked a bald dude or two...depends on if you've got a good dome for baldness or not.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2013)

my take on women is its all the perception of what they want, they don't all want those things. They compare themselves to other women constantly and if they don't have those things they look down on themselves. They get tits jobs because they want to be on par with other women not because they think we will be more attracted to them, cause if you ask most men we preffer them natural. A woman would much rather say their man is a fireman even tho they only make $10 an hour to start, they would never be proud of a guy that was working as a trashman even if he was making more money. They love to brag about how much better their guy is that's why its so easy to bang your wifes friends because all they hear is about how much of a stud you are.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^^ lot of truth there

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol @ Sheriv using the anonymity of the internet to make herself ten feet tall.   Get her husband on here,  guarantee we get the real story.  Now....
Tits or gtfo.




P.s. I have a thirteen inch cock.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

^^^^negged


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^repped


----------



## M-Way (Jul 6, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> my take on women is its all the perception of what they want, they don't all want those things. They compare themselves to other women constantly and if they don't have those things they look down on themselves. They get tits jobs because they want to be on par with other women not because they think we will be more attracted to them, cause if you ask most men we preffer them natural. A woman would much rather say their man is a fireman even tho they only make $10 an hour to start, they would never be proud of a guy that was working as a trashman even if he was making more money. They love to brag about how much better their guy is that's why its so easy to bang your wifes friends because all they hear is about how much of a stud you are.


  Brutal insight, thanks.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

^^^quitting job


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> ^^^quitting job


lmao, I'd love to see what kind of call backs you get with trashman on your resume


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> so there you have it folks..stop training,only 1% want men who workout



Good thing I train this much for me and not them.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I've liked a bald dude or two...depends on if you've got a good dome for baldness or not.



negged


----------



## Intense (Jul 6, 2013)

What the fuck did I just read


----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol..Idk, but I got negged and called a cunt for thinkin bald dudes are ok..lololol
Someones got a bloody vag


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Lol..Idk, but I got negged and called a cunt for thinkin bald dudes are ok..lololol
> Someones got a bloody vag



A lot of ladies think that jason stratham is sexy. His very bald. And the demographic target of his movies can't be chicks. 

I have a hard time writing "cunt", even a harder time saying it.


----------



## Intense (Jul 6, 2013)

cdan19 said:


> Don't think your getting any takers on that, Sheri is exactly what you want, self sufficient , self supporting, gives you space and Freakin hot aSz body to lay wit.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2013)

The word doesnt bother me...
I think its kind of funny someones butthurt about someone being complimentary


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 6, 2013)

not butthurt, just genuinely find you cunt-ish. gych tho!


----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats cool. 

it's sweet you needed to express it...like, awwweee <3


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Lol..Idk, but I got negged and called a cunt for thinkin bald dudes are ok..lololol
> Someones got a bloody vag



I am told by a few that I can pull off being bald....but id rather just not be bald


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2013)

*******PLUS*********


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

M-Way said:


> You're a good example of the indefinable. Plenty of women probably think you're revolting, but the point is could you quantify your essential ingedients?



I just saw this one... I don't know....with me seems I get one extreme or the other...people love me or hate me....but I don't get indifferent very often


----------



## M-Way (Jul 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I just saw this one... I don't know....with me seems I get one extreme or the other...people love me or hate me....but I don't get indifferent very often



Which on balance is a fine way to be...


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 7, 2013)

Intense said:


>



Well played sir


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2013)

charley said:


> *******PLUS*********



what were you doing on gayola dos dotados?


----------



## Bowden (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Jul 7, 2013)

I think biology makes us all want a mate who has good genes and can provide for our offspring. The providing for offspring part traditionally means males with high social status and resources. The demographic that took that survey probably included many uneducated women.  Doctors always top that list because most women (and men) don't know what a biomolecular engineer is.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 8, 2013)

troubador said:


> I think biology makes us all want a mate who has good genes and can provide for our offspring. The providing for offspring part traditionally means males with high social status and resources. The demographic that took that survey probably included many uneducated women.  Doctors always top that list because most women (and men) don't know what a biomolecular engineer is.



I can assure you physicians make more than biomolecular engineers. And just about every other scientist.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2013)

the 10 highest-paid occupations in America as of May 2012:   
OccupationAverage Annual Wages1. Anesthesiologists$232,8302. Surgeons$230,5403. Obstetricians and Gynecologists$216,7604. Oral and Maxillofacial Surgeons$216,4405. Internists, General$191,5206. Orthodontists$186,3207. Physicians and Surgeons, All Other$184,8208. Family and General Practitioners$180,8509. Psychiatrists$177,52010. Chief Executives$176,840


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2013)

*1. President: Barack Obama *


> Annual Base Salary: $400,000
> Maximum Job Length: 8 Years
> Previous Job: Senator from Illinois
 Job Description: The President is the head executive branch, the  Commander in Chief of the armed forces, and the nation?s leader and  figurehead. Obama is responsible for a great number of bureaucratic  appointments and nominations, and many of the people on this list are  put in place by the president.

Read more:  The Ten Highest-Paid Government Jobs - 24/7 Wall St. The Ten Highest-Paid Government Jobs - 24/7 Wall St.
​


----------



## troubador (Jul 8, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I can assure you physicians make more than biomolecular engineers. And just about every other scientist.



I just mean it's a common profession everyone is aware of like fireman, teacher, etc and already has that aura attached to it.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 8, 2013)

I like engineers, you know...given that I'm married to one.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the 10 highest-paid occupations in America as of May 2012:
> OccupationAverage Annual Wages1. Anesthesiologists$232,8302. Surgeons$230,5403. Obstetricians and Gynecologists$216,7604. Oral and Maxillofacial Surgeons$216,4405. Internists, General$191,5206. Orthodontists$186,3207. Physicians and Surgeons, All Other$184,8208. Family and General Practitioners$180,8509. Psychiatrists$177,52010. Chief Executives$176,840




I noticed that uncertified proctologist and unregistered gynecologist are not on here... Not good news for the captn and my business "holes and such".


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 8, 2013)

troubador said:


> I just mean it's a common profession everyone is aware of like fireman, teacher, etc and already has that aura attached to it.



I gotcha. Very true. And to be honest, people don't or shouldn't really go into medicine for the money. It looks like a lot to a broke motherfucker like me, but for the hours they put in plus the debt from student loans they really are probably compensated pretty fairly. Business owners, finance guys and corporate lawyers can make way more.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the 10 highest-paid occupations in America as of May 2012:
> Occupation
> Average Annual Wages
> 1. Anesthesiologists
> ...


doesn't include wall street analysts, trader and brokers. officers at the world bank, blackwater soldiers. this is only a summery of medical field


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have been noobs this  for years... You want women to like your body. Be skinny have some abs. That's it.



That's too funny. A lot of women think of skinny guys with low body fat as an ideal body.


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jul 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> what were you doing on gayola dos dotados?



That's the most realistic looking strap-on i've ever seen!


----------



## troubador (Jul 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I like engineers, you know...given that I'm married to one.



Fitness models attracted to engineers...is this real life?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone figured out what Women really want?

Didn't think so.........Cuz all these crazy bitches have different tastes........Just like we do!!!


----------



## SheriV (Jul 9, 2013)

troubador said:


> Fitness models attracted to engineers...is this real life?




he's a pretty buff dude
and was into hazmat mitigation when I met him...


----------

